# The Harben is home!!



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

It arrived today! My day didn't go well. 

The semi was loaded with my trailer on the front. Told everyone I only had a loading dock, no fork lift! And they chained it down over the white frame with chains, chipped the hell out of the paint.

Had to hire a tow truck with a flat bed to off load it. Cost me $75

Then I found a split ball valve on the antifreeze bypass system. Had to replace that. 

The worst part comes next!

NO KEYS!!! I can't use it! They sent the invoice, keys, and title separate


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I just counted 3 bad things that happened with the jetter...you got it all out the way in one shot. Now get to jetting and make money!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Since u lives nearby.. I could've help ya by sending that truck over to my friend's factory in Aurora to get that unloaded at his docks or with heavy duty forklift or ramp..


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

I know what new toy fever is like. I'd be calling a locksmith.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Since u lives nearby.. I could've help ya by sending that truck over to my friend's factory in Aurora to get that unloaded at his docks or with heavy duty forklift or ramp..


That would have been good to know. We are in North Aurora. At least I got to support a friends towing business today.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

The ball valve wasn't fix before they sold it? That sounds fishy to me. Wish you luck with it..,


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

*It's still beautiful!*

And now it's got her first scratch you don't have to worry anymore. Take her out and...Go make MONEY!


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Will said:


> The ball valve wasn't fix before they sold it? That sounds fishy to me. Wish you luck with it..,


It was transported over the Rockies in February and those trailer boxes are not climate controlled...my guess is it froze and burst during transport.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

johnlewismcleod said:


> It was transported over the Rockies in February and those trailer boxes are not climate controlled...my guess is it froze and burst during transport.


It was sent open trailer with a tarp around it! Great idea for a $25k piece if equipment!

That ball valve was between the storage tank and the antifreeze inlet to the manifold. They shut off that valve and opened up the antifreeze system and flushed the system. That valve had water trapped across the off position valve and blew out the side. They left water in the storage tank as well as the supply hose from the tank to the manifold!!


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

you got your scratches out of the way....I on the other hand got my first hit out of the way!! LOL!!!!! looks good!!!! Just remember to park it in the center of the shop,garage, and not put appliances close by.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

My new trailer jetter from JNW came on the nose of a flat bed chained down and no tarp. There was antifreeze in the system and it traveled in cold weather as well. They told me how it would arrive and to have a forklift available based on the weight of the jetter.

My only disappointment was how dirty it was. Covered with diesel exhaust. Washed it off and went to work.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> My new trailer jetter from JNW came on the nose of a flat bed chained down and no tarp. There was antifreeze in the system and it traveled in cold weather as well. They told me how it would arrive and to have a forklift available based on the weight of the jetter.
> 
> My only disappointment was how dirty it was. Covered with diesel exhaust. Washed it off and went to work.


At least they told you about the forklift. I told them I only had a loading dock available. 

At least I got a new chain cutter out of all the problems I had. I just got done replacing all the lighting on the trailer. Too many blown bulbs. Went to LED's


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

I thought I would update this thread. 

Its been 8 months since I got the jetter and its doing very well! I've put about 40-45 hours on it since I got it and it works perfect!

As for work, its opened quite a few doors for me. One being a large account that brings in about $2k a month in jetting work. 

I went through our books and looked at the work its performed, and the accounts/jobs its brought in and the total was IMO pretty impressive. Since buying this machine 8 months ago, it has landed me about $40k in work!! This total includes a little non jetter work but was from an account I wouldn't be able to serve and wouldn't work for without the machine in my arsenal. 

I have to say, it was defiantly worth buying!


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

AndersenPlumbing said:


> I thought I would update this thread. Its been 8 months since I got the jetter and its doing very well! I've put about 40-45 hours on it since I got it and it works perfect! As for work, its opened quite a few doors for me. One being a large account that brings in about $2k a month in jetting work. I went through our books and looked at the work its performed, and the accounts/jobs its brought in and the total was IMO pretty impressive. Since buying this machine 8 months ago, it has landed me about $40k in work!! This total includes a little non jetter work but was from an account I wouldn't be able to serve and wouldn't work for without the machine in my arsenal. I have to say, it was defiantly worth buying!


Nice to hear. My jetter arrives in two weeks. Feel like a kid waiting for Christmas to arrive. 
We have lost two good opportunities in the past few months by not having a jetter so the trigger was pulled.


----------

